# 921 users - screwed again - pocket dish



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure if this was posted, but I was looking into getting one of the new pocket DISH players and then I read that it's not compatible with the 921 - the 942 IS supported....

Thanks Dish Network.

Paul


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe the pocket dish players can record stuff via analog outputs meaning you can download programs in real time. I agree with you it sure would be nice if one could do quicker downloads using the USB ports. Maybe they might support that at a later date.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

By the time they get around to supporting the Pocket dish on the 921 MPEG-4 will be implemented and the 921 will be obsolete. We'll get Dish Home before we get Pocket Dish support 

Remind me next time not to jump on a product that just had a $450 price drop


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I looked all over the Pocket Dish page, and could not find anything about which receivers it worked with, and which it did not. All it said was plug it into the USB port of your dish network DVR.... Is there an official statement somewhere about which DVRs that it actually works with?

WW


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

welchwarlock said:


> I looked all over the Pocket Dish page, and could not find anything about which receivers it worked with, and which it did not. All it said was plug it into the USB port of your dish network DVR.... Is there an official statement somewhere about which DVRs that it actually works with?
> WW


522 and 942
*CLICK HERE*
scroll down to "Extras"


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> 522 and 942
> *CLICK HERE*
> scroll down to "Extras"


That's interesting, and does exclude the 921, but that is not from Dish Network...is there an official statement from Dish Network stating that us 921 users are left in the dark? Afterall, we did purchase one of the most expensive receivers ever built!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

paulrus said:


> Not sure if this was posted, but I was looking into getting one of the new pocket DISH players and then I read that it's not compatible with the 921 - the 942 IS supported....
> 
> Thanks Dish Network.
> Paul


It requires the USB port which, for whatever reason, is not active on the 921.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

welchwarlock said:


> That's interesting, and does exclude the 921, but that is not from Dish Network...is there an official statement from Dish Network stating that us 921 users are left in the dark? Afterall, we did purchase one of the most expensive receivers ever built!


 Officially stated on the 11/14 Tech Chat.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

welchwarlock said:


> That's interesting, and does exclude the 921, but that is not from Dish Network...is there an official statement from Dish Network stating that us 921 users are left in the dark? Afterall, we did purchase one of the most expensive receivers ever built!


Not that I've ever read. Only thing I've seen from Dish regarding compatibility was this statement in their press release:

_"EchoStar debuts portable video player
Oct. 11, 2005
EchoStar Communications on Tuesday announced a new set of portable video players. 
...In addition, customers of EchoStar's Dish Network can dock PocketDish to select DVRs, using a USB 2.0 connection for fast video transfers...."_


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> It requires the USB port which, for whatever reason, is not active on the 921.


It actually requires USB 2.0 where the 921 has USB 1.0. I'm sure they could make it work (and activate the USB and firewire ports) for the 921 if they really wanted to.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

jergenf said:


> It actually requires USB 2.0 where the 921 has USB 1.0. I'm sure they could make it work (and activate the USB and firewire ports) for the 921 if they really wanted to.


Dish lists the 522/625 as the other compatible DVR, which they show as having the same 1.1 USB as the 921


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

What in the world ever led you to expect that it would be supported on the 921? We are not screwed, it just was not designed with work with the 921's platform.


----------

